# just a few pics



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

i haven't posted any pics lately of anything im growin so i figured why not do it today.. so here ya go..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 27, 2008)

*Looking great slowmo that's for sure. :hubba:  *


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 27, 2008)

you got them ladies dialed in slowmo77!!!!! very nice...


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 27, 2008)

nnnnnnnnniiiiiiiicccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

they could be alot better. i been tryin some new things.. changing my feeding a little, tried a little supercroppin on the second pic, and some topping on the first. not a big fan of the topping. thanks guys. its all just a big experiment anyway.. might as well play around with my plants and see what i can make them do.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking good Slowmo. Are those being flowered under cfl?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 27, 2008)

*looking good slowmo :aok:*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

nice... what strain r they?


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 27, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> nice... what strain r they?



lowryder aint it? i see buds, and they small awesome plants


----------



## tess (Aug 27, 2008)

Green Tastic Slowmo xx


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

ya they're flowerin under 16 42 watt cfls and 1 23 watt had a 42 watt light die this morning. 

     they're all bagseeds from local mj. nothing special in my box. i've got clones off the ones i like and the ones i don't like are walkin the green mile. the one in the top left that you can't really see is on its 2nd flowering after a short reveg.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking very nice slowmo, 

I am interested in why you choose to go the CFL route, with some much wattage?

I am very impressed.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks massproducer. 
 i started out tryin to save money. since i added lights over a long period of time it was easier to afford. then i bought a hps and sold it almost as soon as i got it. if i had know when i started that it would cost so much in cfls i would have bitten the bullet and kept the hps or bought it to start with..

   moral of the story if your thinking of using cfls for the whole grow its cheaper in the long run to buy an hps.. never thought i'd say that.. cfls do a very good job when you have enough. but its never enough. jmo


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 27, 2008)

lookin' super wow man...i just showed my mom.lolol...i gotta say, i was thinking of going full floro but i'm glad i got a 1000w HPS....good stuffs slowmo..good stuffs
                               :48:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 28, 2008)

Lookn good!


----------



## massproducer (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats kind of what i thought... When I first started growing i remember I bought a hydro system and a few cfl's and thought i was going to grow pounds, the cfl's started adding up really quick, because as you said,it was like I always found a new spot to put one.  My room started getting super hot so I had to bite the bullet.

Very nice buds man, they rival any HID grow buds you will see.  I love bud candy


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 28, 2008)

man thats like the highest compliment a cfls grower can get i think. that makes me feel good after the day i've had. thanks massproducer.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent grow buddy


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

yea they look good bro.i too was wondering about the cfl situation but it make sense now.look on the bright side though,at least you dont have to fight heat issues with them cfl's.but anyways,some of the best plants ive seen under cfl's in quite some time.keep up the good work my friend.


----------

